# Aquarium care while on vacation



## Blackadder (Jul 7, 2006)

I will be going on vacation for 4 weeks. Does anybody know of a service I can hire to do occasional maintenance on my aquarium (29-gallon freshwater) while I'm away? I live in Downtown Toronto


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

check out this post:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=391


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> check out this post:
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=391


PM WTAC (wilson) or google wet thumb aquatic creations. I recommend Wilson absolutely wholeheartedly without reservation. That's probably the ultimate...

on the flipside someone from the forum might be willing to care for your fish for you for a nominal fee... Me for instance


----------



## Blackadder (Jul 7, 2006)

I have to be out of town again in October for 3 to 4 weeks. The last time I was away I hired somebody I found in the phone book to look after my fish. When I came home, the tank walls were thick with algae, the rocks and other decorations were all over the bottom of the tank and appeared to have been thrown in, the tank was filthy and, the worst part, 3 fish and 4 shrimp were dead. I paid this guy $45 per week for this. 

This time, I want somebody who cares about fish. Has anybody had any experience with the names that have been recommended on this thread? Also, what is a reasonable fee for this sort of thing?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I PM'd you


----------

